# Zappa Catalog Re-issue Campaign Kicks Off This June



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Bye Bye RykoDisc. Hello Universal!

16 titles to be re-issued by Universal in June. http://theseconddisc.com/?s=zappa


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

I'm interested to see if the original mix of *"Cruising With Reuben and the Jets"* (later overdubbed with standup string bass, and Ian Underwood's piano mixed _*way*_ down on every track) will ever be released.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Reuben And The Jets was retitled Greasy Love Songs, and re-issued from Zappa.com
Contains original 1968 stereo vinyl mix, plus bonus tracks. Go to killuglyradio.com
discography page for full info.

The standard issue re-released this month on Zappa/Universal records is the digital 
remixed 80s version.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

So thats why the albums all became so damn expensive on Amazon


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Yeah, don't pay high prices from Amazon scalpers. The entire catalog will be available again on Zappa/ Universal records.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

I picked up Hot Rats recently, because as far as I know, that's the one where he plays music.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Here's the lowdown on the first batch. Some are now the original vinyl mixes, and some were left as the 80s remixes.
http://www.gandsmusic.com/ZappaCD1.htm


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Ugh, I see Uncle Meat is still in its mutilated two disc form.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm not gonna go crazy re-buying all of these albums, but I want the original versions of Chunga's Revenge, and Sleep Dirt. I don't know why FZ decided to add the female lounge jazz vocals to Sleep Dirt?


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

I think that may have just been to mess with Warner Bros. after the Läther incident, but I can't be sure.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

The vocals weren't added until over 10 years later for the CD release, so it must have been for some other reason?


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Then in that case I guess it was just Frank being Frank.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

starthrower said:


> Reuben And The Jets was retitled Greasy Love Songs, and re-issued from Zappa.com
> Contains original 1968 stereo vinyl mix, plus bonus tracks. Go to killuglyradio.com
> discography page for full info.
> 
> ...


I got a CD burn of it free from a friend, but I usually do not engage in illegal file-sharing. (for Zappa, I will break the law)

I'm noticing that BEST BUY is carrying the Zappa re-releases for $9.99. I think I'll get some, and compare the sound with my Rykos. However, I don't see how the new "source: digital master" versions could sound better, unless disc mastering is better. Has anyone done any A-B comparisons? Enlighten me, as I am very sensitive to any improvements,I usually hear it if it's there, like those Gentle Giant remasters of which I was skeptical before hearing them (a definite improvement for me; can anyone else hear it?)

I see a distinct possibility of the "source: analog" remasters as being potentially better-sounding, although I heard no difference in the earlier Zappa Family re-release of "Freak Out" taken from the 2-Ch master mix for vinyl. Is this new one from multi-track masters, or just from a master 2-Ch mix? I heard that Zappa did so much razor-blade editing on the multi's that they might be unusable.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Crudblud said:


> Ugh, I see Uncle Meat is still in its mutilated two disc form.


What do you mean "mutilated?" The album was originally released as a 2-LP set; I see a 2-CD set as being a "return to the original."


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

starthrower said:


> I'm not gonna go crazy re-buying all of these albums, but I want the original versions of Chunga's Revenge, and Sleep Dirt. I don't know why FZ decided to add the female lounge jazz vocals to Sleep Dirt?


If you want the non-vocal version of "Spider of Destiny" (like it was on the original LP), it's on "Läther."


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

millionrainbows said:


> What do you mean "mutilated?" The album was originally released as a 2-LP set; I see a 2-CD set as being a "return to the original."


The 2xLP original cut fits on a single CD, it is only released on two CDs because someone stuck some useless extras in there that consist of excerpts from the Uncle Meat film. It wouldn't be so bad if they were simply tacked on to the end, but they are placed right in the middle of Cruising for Burgers and King Kong, ruining the flow of the album and forcing customers to part ways with extra cash. It's exactly the kind of ******** the ZFT pulled with the 1996 release of Läther, extending the duration so that it required three CDs, or -get this- five LPs with a blank 10th side.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Crudblud said:


> The 2xLP original cut fits on a single CD, it is only released on two CDs because someone stuck some useless extras in there that consist of excerpts from the Uncle Meat film. It wouldn't be so bad if they were simply tacked on to the end, but they are placed right in the middle of Cruising for Burgers and King Kong, ruining the flow of the album and forcing customers to part ways with extra cash. It's exactly the kind of ******** the ZFT pulled with the 1996 release of Läther, extending the duration so that it required three CDs, or -get this- five LPs with a blank 10th side.


I see what you mean, now.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

I'll share my reactions to "Freak Out!", the new Zappa Records remaster. This one is from the "1987 1630 Digital Master," so this is a test of remastering an already digital source.

Not much detail is given except 'Vaultmeissterment, Bakery Magic, & 1630 digital transfers by Joe Travers, 2011, UMRK.' There is mention of a "Lindberg/Blue Convection Oven at UMRK" also. Is this a reference to the baking of tapes? Confusing.

I put on my headphones, listened to the older Ryko disc, then put on the new remastering. The first thing I noticed was a "lifting" sensation, hard to describe.

The next thing I noticed was the bass: more focused, yet less "bassy," so there is a removal of the "tubby-ness" which marred the earlier master. In fact, I had to turn up the bass a bit to suit my ear. I consider this to be a good thing.

Next, the Ryko mastering suffered from a trebly, grating edge to much of the instrumental tracks, especially the fuzz guitar. This is now remedied on the Zappa master; Zappa's solos are easier to "read" now, and individual notes are more intelligible.

Next, I had already noticed in the past that "Freak Out" seems to be almost "three track" stereo; everything is always mixed left/right/center. I don't know if this is true or not, but the past mixes always sound 'separated' into these three pinpoint areas of the soundstage. In this new mix, with vocals still in the center, the left and right channels (usually reserved for the instruments) sound "wider," as if they are occupying more of the soundstage; less 'pinpoint,' less localized, fuller-sounding, and more "forward" sounding. The result is a much more coherent, more unified soundstage. I like this part best of all.

I noticed a tad more detail in the overall recording, including the vocals, which were well-recorded in the first place. Zappa must have used very good vocal mikes.

All in all, I am pleased with this first release in the series, and at $9.99 at Best Buy, how can you go wrong?

I'll report on more releases as time allows.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Now, it's "Absolutely Free." The source of this remaster is the original 1967 analog master. I'm not sure if this means the original 2-ch mix, or the multi-track masters.

The outside cover blurb is "Mastered by Doug Sax with Robert Hadley and Sangwook "Sunny" Nam at The Mastering Lab, Inc., 2012."

Inside, more info: "Vaultmeisterment & Analog Transfers by Joe Travers, March 2012, UMRK. DSD Signal path: Ampex ATR-102/Meitner Mark II A/D Converter via Sonoma Digital Workstation, courtesy Gus Skinas, Super Audio Center."

Immediately upon hearing the new remastered disc, I noticed the snare drum roll at the very beginning has deteriorated: it drops out and is not nearly as present or strong. After that, though, the mix sounds superior to the older digital master. More depth, things don't sound as 'flat' or one-dimensional. I suppose a little tape drop-out in places is tolerable, in light of this. Those tape leaders and tails have probably suffered more than other parts of the tape. I noticed no significant drop-outs after that. In fact, "Brown Shoes Don't Make It" sounded so good that I listened to it twice. This is probably the best this album has sounded since the original vinyl pressing.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^
I'd like to hear it! The flat, thin, one dimensional aspect always impeded my enjoyment of this record to a certain degree.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

millionrainbows said:


> Not much detail is given except 'Vaultmeissterment, Bakery Magic, & 1630 digital transfers by Joe Travers, 2011, UMRK.' There is mention of a "Lindberg/Blue Convection Oven at UMRK" also. Is this a reference to the baking of tapes? Confusing.


Don't think about it too much, Gail likes padding out everything she writes with nonsensical crap.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Crudblud said:


> Don't think about it too much, Gail likes padding out everything she writes with nonsensical crap.


A tad pretentious she is. Just give us the info we need, like track listings for previously unreleased material that costs and arm and a leg from Barfko Swill.

She's promising the Roxy film by the end of 2013. I wonder what that's going to cost? I can wait until it's available from local retailers.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I picked up the new Sleep Dirt CD today. I'm so glad I did. It's great to finally hear the beautiful instrumental Flam Bay in its entirety, nicely segueing into Spider Of Destiny. This blows away both the vocal rendition, and the truncated version on Lather.

Overall, the sound is good. But the bass on filthy habits is a bit boomy.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

starthrower said:


> I picked up the new Sleep Dirt CD today. I'm so glad I did. It's great to finally hear the beautiful instrumental Flam Bay in its entirety, nicely segueing into Spider Of Destiny. This blows away both the vocal rendition, and the truncated version on Lather.
> 
> Overall, the sound is good. But the bass on filthy habits is a bit boomy.


I gotta get that next, I did not realize the version on Läther was truncated.

So far, I've gotten Freak Out!, Absolutely Free, WOIFTM, Lumpy Gravy, Apostrophe, Sheik Yerbuti, Weasels Ripped, Burnt Weenie, Shut Up & Play, Hot Rats, Fillmore East, and Just Another Band. I'm pleased with the price at Best Buy (9.99) and with the improved sound of all the releases.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

A number of the new issues are the same as the Ryko editions including, Freak Out; Uncle Meat; Roxy & Elsewhere; Zappa In NY. See The Second Disc link on page one for full details.

I've always thought Zappa In NY sounded horrible, so I'm surprised the new issue is the same.

Flam Bay, on the new Sleep Dirt CD is a full 5 minutes. I can never get enough of this beautiful melody. George Duke's piano sounds so great! I don't like the way it's abruptly chopped off on the Lather set, after just a couple of minutes.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

starthrower said:


> A number of the new issues are the same as the Ryko editions including, Freak Out; Uncle Meat; Roxy & Elsewhere; Zappa In NY. See The Second Disc link on page one for full details.


If what you mean by "the same as the Ryko editions" is "from the same source," that would include several of the releases using digital mastering done by Zappa during the 1980's. These have all been "re-transferred" according to GZ, and I can tell the difference; they all sound better.



starthrower said:


> I've always thought Zappa In NY sounded horrible, so I'm surprised the new issue is the same.


By the same token, even an analog transfer does not ensure that a recording (especially a "live" recording) will "sound great" to me. I've always thought "Live at the Fillmore East" sounded horrible, and even the new analog transfer has not convinced me otherwise. I think we're getting into subjective territory here, seeing as these are "live" recordings we are mentioning.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Well, a big portion of the Zappa catalog consists of live recordings. And in the case of Zappa In NY, I'm sure the master tapes sound better than the CD. The dynamics are there, but there's too much digital hardness and reverb. In addition to Sleep Dirt, I picked up Chunga's Revenge, and Burnt Weeny Sandwich. They sound very slightly better, but I'm not going to re-buy all these albums. The rest sound good enough for me, and some of the new analog transfers revert back to edited performances verses extended tracks on the Ryko editions. Examples are The Gumbo Variations on Hot Rats, and Did You Get Any Onya from Weasels...


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

starthrower said:


> ...and some of the new analog transfers revert back to edited performances verses extended tracks on the Ryko editions. Examples are The Gumbo Variations on Hot Rats, and Did You Get Any Onya from Weasels...


Those "extended" Ryko tracks are viewed by me the same as you view the "truncated" version of Flambay. I like hearing the albums as they _originally_ came out, because I bought the vinyl and lived with it for 20 years.

I'm going to buy all of them, and I'm keeping my old ones as well.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Even Thing Fish? I still haven't bought that one! I've got 2500 or more CDs in my house already. So buying all of the Zappa's again is out of the question. 

But I'd still be interested in your comments on the new editions.


----------

